# Wo kommen die gelöschten Dateien hin



## manumerten (11. Januar 2005)

Hehe, ich bins schon wieda 
Weiß nich obs das richtige Unterforum is, aber das war mir am "sympathischsten"
Jetzt zur Frage: In welches Verzeichnis kommen die Dateien wenn man sie löscht?
Ich habe vom Freund gehört, dass die dateien dann trotdzem noch einlesbar sind bzw. auf dem Rechner noch da sind
Oder sind das Dateien die zeigen was gelöshct wurde 
Bittö helft mir


----------



## Cheese (11. Januar 2005)

Also wenn du sie löscht, wandern sie zuerst mal in den Papierkorb... Da sind sie noch immer lesbar, auch sogar wiederherstellbar....

Nachdem du sie auch aus dem Papierkorb geworfen hast, werden sie in der Dateizuordnungstabelle (z.B. Bei WIN 98) gelöscht, d.H. sie sind für das Betriebssystem nicht mehr sichtbar, sie sind jedoch noch auf der Platte physikalisch vorhanden (also 0 und1 oder halt magnetisch so dargestellt).... Solange sie ned überschrieben werden, kann man sie auch mit Programmen wiederherstellen bzw teilweise wiederherstellen.

Erst wenn du die Festplatte komplett formatierst (keine Schnellformatierung) werden sie auch komplett gelöscht, d.h. auch physikalisch. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist es nur noch Spezialisten möglich, die Sachen Wiederherzustellen, wird aber in Kriminalfällen gemacht, ist aber auch schweinsteuer... So richtig kann man die Daten glaub ich nicht vernichten, denn bei der Polizei werden die Platten weggeworfen, weil sonst Daten wiederhergestellt werden könnten (die gehen auf absolut Nummer sicher)

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen... Und für eventuelle Fehler übernehm ich keine Haftung, lass mich aber gerne Belehren, wenn i falsch dran war *g*


----------



## manumerten (11. Januar 2005)

Aso ok
Wollte ja nur wissen ob amn die wieda herstellen kann nach dem löschen aus dem Papierkorb (müssen ma für Informatik rausfindnen
also thx @ cheese


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Januar 2005)

Sicher.
Auch eine Formatierung ist da nicht die super Lösung.
Selbst dann kann man noch Daten wiederherstellen.
Es gibt extra Programme, die dateien oder ganze Platten sicher löschen.
Die schreiben dann mehrmals Datensalat über die gesamte Platte.
Das dauert dann natürlich auch so seine Zeil...
Daten kann man auch nach Plattenbeschädigung wiederherstellen.
Sprich Wasserschaden, Brand, am großen magneten vorbeigezogen, Platten einzelnt ausgebaut, Überfahren... Alles schon gegeben...


----------



## manumerten (11. Januar 2005)

Hehe
Aber das passiert hoffentlich net bei mir
Wollte das einfach nur mal genauer wissen (wie gesagt für Informatik^^)
Aber trotzdem nochmal danke @SpitfireXP


----------

